

Saving Star Wars: The Special Edition Restoration Process - parenthesis
http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com/savingstarwars.html

======
malloreon
I have Spike on tv in the background while browsing HN, and they're showing
The Empire Strikes back, which they seem to do every 1-2 weeks. Perfect! I
leave it there and read.

A few minutes ago they showed the Bespin scenes in which Vader has short
conversations with Boba Fett re: Han Solo (alive/dead, carbonite or no, etc).

Fett's voice has a DISTINCT New Zealand accent. Looking on Wikipedia, indeed,
Temuera Morrison, who played Fett in the prequel "movies," re-dubbed Fett's
voice for the Special Editions.

Aside from restoring the prints to usable quality, none of the rest of the
changes should have happened.

------
pragmatic
Star Wars needs to be saved from its creator. It was great, now all the
prequels and the extra-super-bonus editions of the originals have tarnished a
once nigh perfect franchise.

~~~
ericb
I am utterly confused by the turn of events. The first trilogy convinced me
Lucas was amazingly talented. The dialog was good, but funny. The characters
were _characters_. I feel like the criticisms here are pretty valid:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxKtZmQgxrI>

I'm at a loss as to why what he produced in his 50's would be so much worse.
Shouldn't Lucas be the old wizened sage--the Obi Wan of films by now? What
happened?

~~~
rdoherty
Great question! I think the primary reason is the originals (4-6) were
written/edited/produced by other people, while 1-3 were solely managed by
Lucas. No one stands up to him now that he's established and revered.

There's a great review of Star Wars Episodes 1 & 2 on YouTube that are
absolutely worth the time to watch:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/RedLetterMedia#p/u/19/FxKtZmQgxr...](http://www.youtube.com/user/RedLetterMedia#p/u/19/FxKtZmQgxrI)

<http://www.youtube.com/user/RedLetterMedia#p/u/0/CfBhi6qqFLA>

~~~
zandorg
Ah Redlettermedia! His review of the TNG Star Trek films is hilarious.

------
dhess
Wow, fantastic essay, both for its technical and historical content. I worked
at ILM during the digital restoration of the original trilogy, and most of the
author's account is news to me.

